# What are you using to lock your baby up?



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

My biggest fear in starting this commuting journey is having my baby stolen. I just ordered a Blackburn "San Quentin" U lock that should get here in the next couple of days. Just wondering what all do you guys use to make sure your commuter is there when you return.


----------



## sbn (Jul 27, 2008)

I use an Abus U lock and a cheap wirelock. Works so far


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Mini u-lock for me, and for the wheels I use a thin cable (basically a laptop cable). I used to haul around a pretty heavy cable for my wheels, but realized that if someone actually has boltcutters then any cable is toast, so I went with the lightest one I could find.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

newfangled said:


> Mini u-lock for me, and for the wheels I use a thin cable (basically a laptop cable). I used to haul around a pretty heavy cable for my wheels, but realized that if someone actually has boltcutters then any cable is toast, so I went with the lightest one I could find.


lol good point, I have a pretty cheap one that I was going to replace for my wheels but it really wouldn't matter


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

My office door...










Fortunately I can bring my bike right in with me. I carry a cable and padlock for quick stops and only ever lock it within direct view. I know that a cable and lock won't stop anyone, but if I can see the bike it'll slow them down enough for me to stop them...


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

+1. I used to have a 1/2" steel cable lock that I lost the keys for on a kayak trip. (was using the bike to shuttle). had to go to a hardware store and bought a small bolt cutters. I thought I was going to be gnawing through that thing all afternoon, was prepared to explain to police that i was NOT stealing the bike, etc. nope. SNIP. It took less time to cut it than it would have to unlock it. Looking at getting a set of master streetcuffs soon.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

If I wanted a really good bike lock I'd go for a TigrLock: tigrlock.com

But my cheap commuter gets just a cheap U-lock.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to be able to park my steed in my office. Now I have to rack it. I use a Bell wire lock around the rear wheel and frame to the rack and an On Guard mini-u lock to lock the frame to the rack. I figure that neither are terribly expensive locks, but a thief, given the choice, will go after a bike parked near locked with one type of lock instead of trying to deal with two locks. So far, so good. I also tend to try to make my bike look as unappealing as possible - keep it generally dirty, cover with silly stickers like my daughter's honor roll bumper sticker and the like. And I try to park to much nicer/more expensive bikes. I think the key is to take the steps to make the bike not appeal to a thief.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

phirebug said:


> Looking at getting a set of master streetcuffs soon.


Hey i was reading tests and reviews of locks last night and found that these can be defeated by a blow from a hammer


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

iMongoose said:


> Hey i was reading tests and reviews of locks last night and found that these can be defeated by a blow from a hammer


Yeah, the cuffs have never really gotten good reviews.

Here's one from Bike Locks for the Theft-Averse | Product Reviews | Wired.com

And when they first came out someone showed that the chain in the middle was a real weak point, and was easy to pry apart.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

I probably don't have enough security since I use a cheap On Guard cable lock, but I park my bike in a rack in front of a security guard, next to several more expensive bikes with equally flimsy locks so I haven't even had a light get taken yet.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I carry one of this "New York chains" on my daughters taxi..
\








A carried wrap around the bars and is very un-intrusive..


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

no lock for me either, we have a bike room, you need a badge to get in and theres cameras at the door.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys are lucky that bring it inside with you. Now i need to find out how to convince my teacher to let me bring mine inside the classroom


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

well, that's disappointing. I settled on the street cuffs because of a different article just like this, except the street cuffs were the only one to withstand all attacks. I wish I could find that article now. Are there ANY effective locks? u-locks can be defeated in a few minutes with a bottle jack and chains and cables are just there to slow bolt cutters down. i live in a pretty low-crime area, but i hate locking my baby up with something so insecure.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

U locks can't be defeated quickly unless they are cheap or you locked incorrectly. Tumbler facing down to the ground (as low as possible) and the frame/wheel/rack taking up enough space inside the shackle to prevent anyone placing anything inside to pry. That is the very reason u locks come in different shackle lengths (so you have the right one for your application).

The _only_ way to securely lock a bike is to, as previous posters have mentioned, use a u lock through the frame/wheel/rack and a cable/chain through both wheels/frame/rack. The only surefire way to prevent theft is to take it inside and keep your eyes on it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

phirebug said:


> I settled on the street cuffs because of a different article just like this, except the street cuffs were the only one to withstand all attacks. I wish I could find that article now.


I wish I could find the one I was thinking of. I know it was pretty old - 2005ish? - so they might have improved the design since then. But it had a picture of a broken cuff, and a description of how easy it was, and that's been enough to convince me.


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Evolution™ Series 4 1055 Mini Integrated Chain - 10mm six-sided chain links made from 3t manganese steel







*
Plus cable to secure front wheel / seat


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

heavy duty chains > u locks??


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

nnorton44 said:


> *Evolution™ Series 4 1055 Mini Integrated Chain - 10mm six-sided chain links made from 3t manganese steel
> 
> View attachment 791278
> *
> Plus cable to secure front wheel / seat


Wow that is pretty nice, much more evolve than the New York chain for sure..


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

iMongoose said:


> heavy duty chains > u locks??


Depends. I like the chain because of the flexibility, but at the same time it weighs more than a comparable u-lock.


----------



## scavind (Mar 13, 2012)

At my campus, which isn't big on bike theft at all, I just leave a kryptonite fahgettaboudit chain at my rack for whichever class I may have that day. I carry a kryptonite new york U-lock with two cables wrapped around it on the bike for other destinations and quick lock ups. These do come with me to campus too though. Chain and cable to bike rack, through front wheel, and frame, lock one end of cable to the chain, other to the u-lock. U-lock and second cable through rack, bike rack, rear wheel, and chainstays, one end of cable locked to u-lock, other end to the chain. Looks over kill but doesn't take more than 3 minutes to get it all locked up 10x better than any other bike here.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Been looking at u-locks lately but I've been dragging my feet getting one since almost nobody down here uses them (that I've seen), and I'm almost afraid that it would draw more attention to my bike than if I just keep using my heavy cable. I know bolt cutters would go through that cable in seconds.

I would recommend buying a lock like this if you can find one;







I've had this one for a loooooong time, it has survived at least 3 pick/break in attempts (that I know of) on my truck and is still working perfect. There's nothing to pry against to break the locking pin, and the design won't let it be cut.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

iMongoose said:


> You guys are lucky that bring it inside with you. Now i need to find out how to convince my teacher to let me bring mine inside the classroom


That doesn't happen in my classroom, because I'm the teacher, and my bike's already in here :lol:.

I do have this high security sticker on the bike hook I hang it from though, to discourage any would-be thieves


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

CommuterBoy said:


> That doesn't happen in my classroom, because I'm the teacher, and my bike's already in here :lol:.
> 
> I do have this high security sticker on the bike hook I hang it from though, to discourage any would-be thieves QUOTE]
> 
> Hahaha nice. My lock should be here friday i'll make sure to post pics up


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

From what I've seen, it looks like the cordless angle grinder has been a boon to all kinds of thieves. If you find a bike lock review where it takes more than 3 minutes to bust any bike lock with an angle grinder, post it up, I haven't seen any. Given this, if I were in a higher crime area, and had to leave the bike all day, I would consider a couple locks, maybe one U and one heavy chain. And maybe check my insurance coverage too. I would hate the extra weight for longer or hilly trips, so if I could leave the locks locked up at work whether I'm there or not I would do that.


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah nothing is gonna beat angle grinders...damn thievish people.

Anybody tried SPYBIKE GPS Tracker?
Motorcycle and Bicycle GPS Trackers - Spybike


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

phirebug said:


> well, that's disappointing. I settled on the street cuffs because of a different article just like this, except the street cuffs were the only one to withstand all attacks. I wish I could find that article now. Are there ANY effective locks?


U-locks are effective. Most thieves aren't going to saddle up to a bike with a dremel and/or electric saw and go to work for 5-10 minutes making all kinds of noise. The cable locks are the ones you really need to worry about because a bike thief might have cutters in his pocket.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Bit the bullet and bought an Onguard u-lock/cable combo. Was on sale at Wal-Mart for @ $25


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

I use a $10 lock I got on clearance at the Trek store years ago. Biggest deterrent is to have a crappy looking bike and park it next to a good looking bike. Let the hottie get taken.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Saw a cool idea...I think in Mountain Bike magazine or somewhere. On the slim chance that your bike is ever recovered if it's stolen... tape a business card or other means of ID inside the bottom of your seatpost so you can prove ownership. So if you're the one in 1000 who actually finds the bike, you can at least prove it.


----------



## nathanmillen (Mar 22, 2013)

I use two Abus 9mm chain and lock combos and also a frame lock. bike theft is very prevalent in the Netherlands.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

CommuterBoy said:


> Saw a cool idea...I think in Mountain Bike magazine or somewhere. On the slim chance that your bike is ever recovered if it's stolen... tape a business card or other means of ID inside the bottom of your seatpost so you can prove ownership. So if you're the one in 1000 who actually finds the bike, you can at least prove it.


If you want to prove ownership, why not spend the $0.50 (or whatever) to register it with your township? They keep the serial number, your name, and give you a license sticker to put on the thing. This seems like a rather easy way to prove ownership to me...


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

evandy said:


> If you want to prove ownership, why not spend the $0.50 (or whatever) to register it with your township? They keep the serial number, your name, and give you a license sticker to put on the thing. This seems like a rather easy way to prove ownership to me...


Our city hasn't done this for years. No more "bicycle license" with a record of ownership & S#. So for us, you wanna prove the bike is yours, hide something in the frame you can find and keep the S# handy. The proof lies with the owner, not with the city and some registry.

I just got a cargo bike, so this is the first time I have had to address this specific issue with bike locks. I have been using a 1" thick cable combo lock and a Ulock to lock bikes up that are within eyesight. Now I have to try and find a decent reliable system so I can use my bike for errands. So those 2 plus a chain and shackle lock maybe? Or another Ulock?


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just take a picture of your driver's license with the frame serial number and the whole bike and that can serve as proof of ownership.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> I just got a cargo bike, so this is the first time I have had to address this specific issue with bike locks. I have been using a 1" thick cable combo lock and a Ulock to lock bikes up that are within eyesight. Now I have to try and find a decent reliable system so I can use my bike for errands. So those 2 plus a chain and shackle lock maybe? Or another Ulock?


I suspect a cargo bike is down the list for most thieves. A good D-lock and cable should be pretty decent. You can't protect against all thieves. You can make it less easy for them or less desirable. Being unpredictable as to where your bike will be and when you will return, having more desirable bikes near it, being in a place where people will report someone using a grinder (not NYC, apparently by videos) will all help. If you are regularly parking it at work for instance, you can leave a heavy chain there to help especially if the spot is not very secure. If your area is subject to bike theft fans with trucks and special tools, it is more a matter of luck than protection. Some mask the model and make names. Not sure about fake rust decals, or Huffy labels or other camouflage.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, Nakedbabytoes, you've got cattle rustlers and bike rustlers out there?


----------

